# where should I "recycle" tanks damaged?



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 70 gal tank that is cracked at bottom. I'm wondering where I can recycle it or garbage it. Thanks.

H .


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You can take it to the nearest recycling depot. The glass will definitely be recyclable.
Google Maps


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you on vancouver or on the island??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He's on the lower mainland.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yan7gin said:


> Are you on vancouver or on the island??


I think he's in Langley, BC.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure someone on this board would love it as a reptile tank.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I would also suggest maybe offering FF on the forums, maybe someone would be interested in fixing it or using it for something else.



er201 said:


> I'm sure someone on this board would love it as a reptile tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Someone probably willing to pay $25 for it. I had a long list for my leaking 150g (nor crack though) at $50.

Pretty sure it get picked up in less than 24 hours if you post it FF.

Mmmmm if the glass is clean, I need a 47" glass door cut and the quote is $79 plus tax. Tempting to pick that up and cut that up ??


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks all. the tank is 30" by 30". only bottom is cracked.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Would make an excellent reptile tank!


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I tried to find the post but couldn't. I read on a forum before of someone repairing a tank with a cracked bottom. Depending on the severity of course. Get a piece of glass that fits inside the tank that will cover the bottom. You will need a suction pad to place it in safely. But the guy that did this used an abundance of silicone and made the tank usable again. It didn't look pretty but it served his purpose as a new sump after some modifications. If i remember correct it was a 120L tank.


----------

